# Any Jazz Bass Players (Toronto)?



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi,

We're looking for a jazz bass player to join a regular weekly jam session in Toronto (Spadina and St. Clair area). It would be casual, trio thing. Guitar and drums would be the only other two instuments at the moment. My drummer friend and I are 50 years young, but we're not picky about age. It would be in the evening (Wed/Thurs.) from 7:30 pm until around 11:00 pm.

Don't have to be a stellar player, just someone who wants to have some fun, and a desire to practice and improve their skills. 

Lawrie


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I thought you were playing bass now?


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

james on bass said:


> I thought you were playing bass now?


Hi James,

LOL.....I am. I'm playing bass, jazz and blues, every Monday night with my regular group of buddies, who are not bad players. In addition to our drummer and myself, we have two guitarists, two sax players, and a keyboard player who also plays guitar. Jazz is the challenge for them, but they do pretty good and are getting better. I also jam with another group of guys once or twice a month at Downtown Jam. It's mostly classic rock, and basically, I'm there to hold them together and to help them sound better. They'll admit that they're not very good, but they have a great time, especially after a couple of shots. 

The thing is, I still love playing jazz guitar. I play allot of at home either working on solo pieces, or with my jam tracks. My drummer wants to focus more on jazz, and we thought that if we could find a half decent jazz bass player, it would be fun to have one night a week devoted to some trio work, and I can at least keep my guitar chops fresh and challenged in that setting.

I don't know why, but there just seems to be a shortage of bass players. 

Lawrie


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Is there really a shortage of bass players? I should get my bass chops back up to par. Mainly a guitar player but play a little bass also. I unfortunatly work till 12:30am nights. I will ask around, I know someone that might be interested. 


p.s. 48 years young(er):food-smiley-004:


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

GP_Hawk said:


> Is there really a shortage of bass players? Mainly a guitar player but play a little bass also.


At least from my group of friends and other acquaintances, there seems to be a shortage, especially in my (our) age group. Lot's of guys my age I know, who have started back playing over the last few years, mostly play guitar, drums, and the keyboards. Bass is virtually nonexistent.

The ones who might pick up a bass are much like yourself, mainly a guitar player, but little bass. They can get away with playing the bass on simpler tunes, maybe some blues and rock, but jazz.....forget it. Not to say that I'm a great bass player, but I do devote as much playing and practice to bass as I do with guitar, especially jazz.

Lawrie


----------

